# CFL vs T12



## Afghan#1 (May 29, 2008)

I just bought 4 4' T12 fluoros, 6500k for veg.  Theyre 40 watts each and I believe it puts out 2325 lumens per/bulb if Im reading correctly, resulting in a total of 1300 lumens at 120 watts.
I noticed at home depot that there is a 65 watt FLuroex which puts out about 6000 lumens.  Ive been doing lots of reading about CFLs and it seems as though many ppl are content with results from CFLs for veg, and even flower.  
I guess my question is if CFLs are more energy efficient and have a higher lumen output than fluoros, why do some still go with fluoros?  There must be some advantage to fluros. Input from anyone would be great.


----------



## White Widow (Jun 3, 2008)

What the difference is is spectrum. In other words, how much or better yet, what kind of light is coming from the bulbs. Vegging your looking for allot of yellow, orange,and red. In flowering your looking for blue and purple.

I have a 125W CFL which is specific for seedling/clone/vegging stages.

When it comes to Flowering, well that's a whole other ball game. For now to tell you honestly I'm a bit un decided as to if I should use other cfl's or  if I should go with halides. Still researching it but the best thing to do would be to go to a hydropnic store. Smoke a joint with the sales guy and have him answer all your questions. Take time and take notes and you won't be sorry. 

Hope this helps, have fun and enjoy!


----------



## octobong007 (Jun 3, 2008)

i've used cfl's and t-5's on 2 different boxes at the same time...no comparison, the cfl's beat the t-5's hands down...both in 6500k of course.  i was using 200 watts worth of those twisty 26 watters, to match my 200 watts of t-5's.  the cfl's need gooooood ventilation, but are so worth it.  tight tight tight ladies all bunched up and excited.  hope that helps ya


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2008)

White Widow said:
			
		

> What the difference is is spectrum. In other words, how much or better yet, what kind of light is coming from the bulbs. Vegging your looking for allot of yellow, orange,and red. In flowering your looking for blue and purple.
> 
> Hope this helps, have fun and enjoy!



Hmmmmm.. It seems that I recall, in every article/book that "I" have read. Blues are desirable in veg, and reds/oranges in flower. "Cool" (blue) in the 6500K range for veg', and "warm" (reds) in the 3000K range.
  Similar to the way MH produces more blue, 4000K for veg and a HPS is in the 2200K range, more reds.


----------



## thief (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks hick thought that was a lil backwords


----------



## GreenMan74 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well CFL's and T12's are the same technology, the T12's being the old-school variant.  So there's not IMO a significant difference in electrical efficiency.  
   The T12's are still in use by growers because they are cheap and versatile.  Use 2 of them and you have an instant 4' x 2' garden useful for starting genetics, cloning, sexing, vegging, keeping mothers.  They are not the best at anything, but will grow good healthy plants if you keep the lights as close to the plants as possible.  Though a T12 will slowly burn a leaf if the new growth bunches up into the bulbs.  Confession of a lazy grower.


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Octo and Greenman, I have bought 26 w lights about 8 of them.  The pu tout lots of light but yes they do get hot in the veg box.  Fan is running on the box all day to keep it cool.  Still have the t12, looking ot use it for clones and seedlings, hopefully a mother too.


----------



## White Widow (Jun 12, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.. It seems that I recall, in every article/book that "I" have read. Blues are desirable in veg, and reds/oranges in flower. "Cool" (blue) in the 6500K range for veg', and "warm" (reds) in the 3000K range.
> Similar to the way MH produces more blue, 4000K for veg and a HPS is in the 2200K range, more reds.



Sorry I was pretty ripped and inversed what I was trying to say. My bad. sorry for the bad info!


----------

